# A-C section of the Green river (SUP)



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Link to google maps showing a trail by parking lot I could probably take boards down. 
https://www.google.com/maps/@40.9078546,-109.4168459,324m/data=!3m1!1e3
Not sure its really worth the hassle, ramp would be fast.


----------



## T1112 (Mar 10, 2012)

Not sure what you are asking? A small pickup dropping off paddle boards at boat ramp is not a problem at all. A large pickup with a large raft or multiple rafts is not a problem. Yes the ramp gets hectic but there is normally a ranger helping to regulate. As long as you are prepared, rigged up and ready to drop your gear quick you have just as much right on the ramp as anyone else.

And for camp spots they are all great. No camp spot is going to be more out of the way than the next. They are all accessible by raft/drift boat or SUP. I can't think of one that is too tough for rafts and drift boats. As for group size I am not sure, I bet some are better than others for large groups but I can't say for sure. Maybe the descriptions of the camps on recreation.gov will help. Personally I like some of the spots below Red Creek Rapids

There are LOTS of guides on that water but from the times I have been there I have mostly seen day trips. Don't think I have ever seen a guided trip doing overnights with their clients. I have not seen any bag boats. But I have only been a hand full of times so maybe they do those trips. Even if guides do those trips again you have just as much right on your trip as they do so secure a good camp spot ahead of time or at the launch and have fun. Sounds like you are respectful and will be kind to others so you should be returned with the same from others. Enjoy.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

T1112 said:


> Not sure what you are asking? A small pickup dropping off paddle boards at boat ramp is not a problem at all. A large pickup with a large raft or multiple rafts is not a problem. Yes the ramp gets hectic but there is normally a ranger helping to regulate. As long as you are prepared, rigged up and ready to drop your gear quick you have just as much right on the ramp as anyone else.
> 
> And for camp spots they are all great. No camp spot is going to be more out of the way than the next. They are all accessible by raft/drift boat or SUP. I can't think of one that is too tough for rafts and drift boats. As for group size I am not sure, I bet some are better than others for large groups but I can't say for sure. Maybe the descriptions of the camps on recreation.gov will help. Personally I like some of the spots below Red Creek Rapids
> 
> There are LOTS of guides on that water but from the times I have been there I have mostly seen day trips. Don't think I have ever seen a guided trip doing overnights with their clients. I have not seen any bag boats. But I have only been a hand full of times so maybe they do those trips. Even if guides do those trips again you have just as much right on your trip as they do so secure a good camp spot ahead of time or at the launch and have fun. Sounds like you are respectful and will be kind to others so you should be returned with the same from others. Enjoy.


Thanks! Sorry my post was wordy. I just have read it can be hectic at ramp and if I can, would rather not deal with it at all if possible. We can easily carry our boards down any trail river. Was just curious if that trail near the first parking lot is doable?


----------



## float2boat (May 2, 2014)

I did a overnighter a couple years ago there. I forget where we camped but it was on the B section. The fishing was great! My only complaint was that our campsite was overrun by mice.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

From my experience you could use the trail but you won't cause any problems dropping your stuff off either, as long as you drop and leave. The fishing guides usually pull out at Little Hole, 7 miles down. (A section). If you want to avoid the whole scene, put in at Little hole and you'll miss 90% of the river traffic. There is no camping in A section, so I'd drop my camping gear at Little Hole and sign up for a camp spot while your down at Little Hole on the sign up board. Go back up and run A section, then head to camp. 

There is a nice camp ground at Little hole. You could always grab a spot there and do laps all day. Some of the best fishing is right below the dam.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

caverdan said:


> From my experience you could use the trail but you won't cause any problems dropping your stuff off either, as long as you drop and leave. The fishing guides usually pull out at Little Hole, 7 miles down. (A section). If you want to avoid the whole scene, put in at Little hole and you'll miss 90% of the river traffic. There is no camping in A section, so I'd drop my camping gear at Little Hole and sign up for a camp spot while your down at Little Hole on the sign up board. Go back up and run A section, then head to camp.
> 
> There is a nice camp ground at Little hole. You could always grab a spot there and do laps all day. Some of the best fishing is right below the dam.


Good ideas. I would like to do as much river as possible (wish I could get out at Gates boat ramp). 

Any one know drive tome from browns park (near southern entrance to browns) to dam? I don't always trust good map times.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

SteamboatBORN said:


> Good ideas. I would like to do as much river as possible (wish I could get out at Gates boat ramp).
> 
> Any one know drive tome from browns park (near southern entrance to browns) to dam? I don't always trust good map times.


I think it took us about an hour and a half one way.

For how busy it is, the ramp situation is really not bad. Seems like the rangers do a good job moving everyone along. There's also a nice big area right below the ramp to tie off while you get your shit together.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

soggy_tortillas said:


> I think it took us about an hour and a half one way.
> 
> For how busy it is, the ramp situation is really not bad. Seems like the rangers do a good job moving everyone along. There's also a nice big area right below the ramp to tie off while you get your shit together.


Soggy how was it in kayak or did you raft? Do you remember CFS through Red Creek Rapid?


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

We took our Storm down. You'll be fine; none of the rapids are scary. Red Creek was fun, we took the right slightly-more-gnarly line. It looked like a good line on the left side for a kayak or a SUP. You can scout it too (on river left), there's a sign indicating you're coming up on it (or you can listen for it).
Flows were so up and down, I couldn't even begin to tell you... I think during the days flows were between 1300 and 1800, then at night they were bumping it up to 2400 or something like that.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

soggy_tortillas said:


> We took our Storm down. You'll be fine; none of the rapids are scary. Red Creek was fun, we took the right slightly-more-gnarly line. It looked like a good line on the left side for a kayak or a SUP. You can scout it too (on river left), there's a sign indicating you're coming up on it (or you can listen for it).
> Flows were so up and down, I couldn't even begin to tell you... I think during the days flows were between 1300 and 1800, then at night they were bumping it up to 2400 or something like that.


Thanks! I am sure it will be fun on SUP. Did you camp or just day trip? I want to do a 3 nights to fish and maybe stay last night at take out in Browns.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Camped one night, took out at Indian Crossing. Can't remember what camp site, but we stopped and checked out a few and they were all nice. Take a pair of gloves with you so you can help pick up some of the microtrash.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

That trail is essentially a staircase. I wouldn't want to haul a SUP down it. At the top of the trail is a rigging/parking area. Stop there and get your act together. Down at the river there is a put in separate from the ramp that would he perfect for your group. Just an opening in the brambles before you get to the actual ramp. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Red Creek will be worth scouting. Our one paddle boarder ran it in her raft last trip, but that might have been partly cause the rapid was above the ability level of her back up rower. The ducky portaged. Don't remember flows, but looked to be about medium water level for the section.
You probably remember the thread about the cracking down on no pfds up there, from a while ago.

Have fun! Such an awesome section!


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

mattman said:


> Red Creek will be worth scouting. Our one paddle boarder ran it in her raft last trip, but that might have been partly cause the rapid was above the ability level of her back up rower. The ducky portaged. Don't remember flows, but looked to be about medium water level for the section.
> You probably remember the thread about the cracking down on no pfds up there, from a while ago.
> 
> Have fun! Such an awesome section!


Thanks, been looking forward this doing this section for a long time. Definitely will scout it, I will be going with two other guys with less experience. Don't want to cruise up, read and run it, and have them swimming. Looks boney at lower levels too.


----------



## J (Nov 6, 2003)

One problem I see for you is that I'm pretty sure you need to bring a groover to camp up there. There are no outhouses in B section campgrounds anymore. I think the camps you can reserve on rec.gov might be an exception, but the ones only accessible by river require a groover. Check with BLM or Trout Creek to be sure.

Red Creek might get interesting if you've got a lot of fishing gear on your SUP. Not life or death interesting ... unless losing a rod or fly box is life or death to you!

Good Luck!


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Have they removed the outhouses from the reservable campsites along the B section?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Don't skip A.*

Don't Skip A. It is the most scenic, and although crowded, it's worth it in my mind.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

J said:


> One problem I see for you is that I'm pretty sure you need to bring a groover to camp up there. There are no outhouses in B section campgrounds anymore. I think the camps you can reserve on rec.gov might be an exception, but the ones only accessible by river require a groover. Check with BLM or Trout Creek to be sure.
> 
> Red Creek might get interesting if you've got a lot of fishing gear on your SUP. Not life or death interesting ... unless losing a rod or fly box is life or death to you!
> 
> Good Luck!


You do need to have a groover. See attachment. I am think of 4" pvc with glued cap, thread w/cap on other end, and some shit bags w/ powder. 

Ran some higher II, lower III stuff last year on North Platte in Northgate canyon with sub loaded up. Apparently got weight leveled out right, because I hardly noticed it. Almost felt more stable, which I think was because it was sitting lower in water.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

SteamboatBORN said:


> You do need to have a groover. See attachment. I am think of 4" pvc with glued cap, thread w/cap on other end, and some shit bags w/ powder.
> 
> Ran some higher II, lower III stuff last year on North Platte in Northgate canyon with sub loaded up. Apparently got weight leveled out right, because I hardly noticed it. Almost felt more stable, which I think was because it was sitting lower in water.


Attachment did not work. Here is link: http://www.flaminggorgecountry.com/media/uploads/files/Floating the Green River.pdf


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Canada said:


> Don't Skip A. It is the most scenic, and although crowded, it's worth it in my mind.


My goal is to park one vehicle at Swallow Canyon take-out, put-in below dam, first night around Big Pine Camp or before, and second night at Bridge Hallow. Give us second day to fish, take our time, and check out John Jarvie site, and drink some beers.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

If red creek is blown out, there's essentially no fishing below there. It gets completely discolored by red creek if there's a thunderstorm. Focus your planned fishing time upstream of red creek.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

